# Ticking



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone else's Hav have ticking?

When Neely was born, he looked all white with a small black spot next to one of his eyes. When we picked him up from the breeder, you could see he had some black coming in throughout both of his ears. Now, at 7 1/2 months old, he has black ticking on the top of his head, down his back and through his tail.

I'm curious what my little man is going to look like down the road. I tried to find pictures showing the difference from when we first brought him home to now.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

OMG - how cute are those pics!!!!! I love his coloring. Is that the Belden gene?


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Our breeder has him as a white parti belton on our contract. His mom was all white when she was born and is now all salt and pepper. We met her and you would never have guessed she was once all white!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Your guy is ADORABLE!!! I love the way the Belton is expressing itself on him. Kodi is a B&W parti Belton too, though he has a lot more black on his face than your guy does! (and a round spot on his back too)

Here is a thread containing photos of Kodi as he grew up, as well as several other forum dogs with the Belton gene. You will see that the ticking is much more obvious on dogs kept in a puppy cut than on dogs with long coats.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

krandall said:


> Here is a thread containing photos of Kodi as he grew up, as well as several other forum dogs with the Belton gene. You will see that the ticking is much more obvious on dogs kept in a puppy cut than on dogs with long coats.


Just checked out the thread and enjoyed looking through all the pictures. Kodi is a handsome guy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! that is incredible!! I've never heard or seen one that went from white to colored!!? wow! mind.BLOWN. lol gorgeous babies you have!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

just adorable!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Neely just had a bath. Check out how much the black shows up when he's wet. :bathbaby:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

That's incredible! A reverse color change.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Wouldn't have expected that. It's cute though.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie looks the same when she is wet. It is as if the white hairs dissolve. But when she is dry and her coat grown out, the black is not noticeable.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! that is just INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I love it! Always full of color surprises, these guys. But that is just super cool looking!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

yes we have this too Atticus wet and dry!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Atticus said:


> yes we have this too Atticus wet and dry!


Cool! His coat looks very similar to Neely's


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lynne,he is just beautiful!! My Lily has ticking - she is primarily white, but has lots of little black hairs that pop up all over. 

ps - I love your avatar name - I call my Lexi - LexiBoo ALL the time!!


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Lynne,he is just beautiful!! My Lily has ticking - she is primarily white, but has lots of little black hairs that pop up all over.
> 
> ps - I love your avatar name - I call my Lexi - LexiBoo ALL the time!!


Aww, love it!! Sometimes we just call her Boo or Miss Boo


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

is it still considered belton if they are black with white ticking?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> is it still considered belton if they are black with white ticking?


No, Belton, is specifically white areas with either black ticking or ticking the same color as the colored areas of the coat. You see brown or liver ticking on a lot of different hounds.


----------

